# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  تحت المجهر.......... اللاعب عبد الحميد عماري(السعودي)

## قنوان

*اللاعب المهاري والمهاجم بصفوف المريخ الذي ابكانا تاره وافرحنا تارات 
هو ضيف تحت المجهر لمده 24 ساعه
مرحب بالمشاركات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي شرس

*اهلا وسهلا بيك يا قنوان وبالنجم عبد الحميد السعودي
وكل عام وانتم بخير
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*كدي قبال عبد الحميد ولا عماري .. انتي وين ليك زمن وانشاء الله 
عافية عافية ان شاء الله السبب ماجرسة رمضان  .

سيقا :
خبزتو ولا بتشترو جاهز 

راجع ليك لي موضوع عماري اوجي ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*مشكوره اختنا العزيزه قنوان
والف ترحيب بالكابتن عبدالحميدومنورنا في المنبر
وانشاء تعود لينا لي مستواك المعهود وشكرا
وكــل عام وانتم بالف خير
وجميع من في المنبر
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي شرس
					

اهلا وسهلا بيك يا قنوان وبالنجم عبد الحميد السعودي
وكل عام وانتم بخير



 واهلين بيك انت كمان يا شرس بس عايزين نعرف رأيك في السعودي شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

كدي قبال عبد الحميد ولا عماري .. انتي وين ليك زمن وانشاء الله 
عافية عافية ان شاء الله السبب ماجرسة رمضان .

سيقا :
خبزتو ولا بتشترو جاهز 

راجع ليك لي موضوع عماري اوجي ..



مجد كلين مشتاقين والله
اسكت ساي انا بعد رمضان بقيت كان اسمها قنوان 
مخصوص
سيقا ده بتاع قراصه
مخصوص تاني
خبزنا زمان واخواني اكلوهو
بعد المغرب شغالين شاي جد كبايتي وكبايتك:ANSmile31:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي و افتخر
					

مشكوره اختنا العزيزه قنوان
والف ترحيب بالكابتن عبدالحميدومنورنا في المنبر
وانشاء تعود لينا لي مستواك المعهود وشكرا
وكــل عام وانتم بالف خير
وجميع من في المنبر
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير



 هلا بي مريخابي وافتخر
عايزين رأيك في السعودي
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

مجد كلين مشتاقين والله
اسكت ساي انا بعد رمضان بقيت كان اسمها قنوان 
مخصوص
سيقا ده بتاع قراصه
مخصوص تاني
خبزنا زمان واخواني اكلوهو
بعد المغرب شغالين شاي جد كبايتي وكبايتك:ANSmile31:



معليش العتب علي عدم الخبرة 
(خبرة وخيت ).
ربنا يهني اخوانك .. المرة الجاية دسو منهم المفتاح ..

اسف والله شكلي فتلتا ليك البوست 







:a34:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*والله طبعا السعودي لاعب مهاري
عندو بصمه كبيره في المريخ
بس في الفتره الاخيره حصل
زي في عدم ثبات في المستوى الفني
الفني في المباريات وانشاء الله
يكون وموفق..وما التوفيق ايلا من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## apex

*سلامات لدكتورة قنوان وللسيد عبد الحميد 
سؤالى الأول: لماذا ثانى اقدم لاعب بالمريخ لا يشارك بصفة اساسية والتعلل دائمآ بالمشاكل مع المدربين؟
سؤالى الثانى : فى هذه السنة شاهدنا توليف فى هجوم المريخ وانت اللاعب الوحيد المهاجم تكون على كنبة الإحتياطى وحدث هذا فى عهد (كاربونى و ابو عنجة و كروجر )- اليس هذا تقليلآ من قدر موهبتك الهجومية ام عدم بذل مجهود منك للمحافظة على مشاركتك كأساسى  ؟  
سؤالى الأخير : اصبحت نظرة مشجعى ومريدى المريخ تجاهك بأنك مدلل ولا تبذل مجهود داخل الميدان - هل سيغير عبدالحميد تلك النظرة ام سنراها فى المواسم القادمة  
وشكرآ
*

----------


## acba77

*من عيوبة الغرور الزائد
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*أترك الاعتقاد المعشعش داخل رأسك بأنك أنت الوحيد الصاح،،وكل المدربين من أجانب ومحليين غلط!!
العمر لحظة يا عبد الحميد عليك أغتنامها...
بصراحة كده..
برغم موهبتك ،،الآ أنك لا تشبه المريخ أطلاقآ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلا بالدكتورة حمدلله على السلامة عودا حميدا
عبدالحميد ننتظر منه الكثير ونتمنى ان نفتح معه صفحة جديدة ويبدا في الاهتمام بلياقته ومهارته العالية حتى يعود للتشكيلة الرئيسية ماردا وممزقا للشباك
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*لو كنت مكانه لتقدمت بطلب شطبي من المريخ ولكتبت رسالة رقيقه الى جماهير المريخ مفاداها :
( نسبة لضعف مستواي أعتذر عن مواصلة نشاطي مع المريخ العظيم .. ولكم كامل احترامي وتقديري ..
التوقيع : عبد الحميد عماري )

*

----------


## apex

*والله العظيم كلامك صااااح يا استاذ غندور  

حتى عندما يحرز الأهداف تجده يستقبل تحية زملائه بصورة بارده جدآ جدآ 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اولا انتى وين بعد التحيه 
بالنسبه لى السعودى . السعودى لاعب مهارى لا شك فى ذلك ولكن احيانا نجده يعتمد على وصول الكره اليه لا يتعب اليها  ولو لعب لعبو العادى بدون رياضيات والله يحصل بمستوى الزمن الجميل وانا اقول لك الاستايل بتاعو قريب من دكتور الكره السودانيه كمال عبد الوهاب لو تخلص من عيوبه الارتكاز فى نقطه معينه احيانا لا تحسى بوجوده لانه يعرض نفسه لى المراقبه الشديده ويمكن ان يتخلص منها بالتحول فى عدة مراكز الوسط المهاجم مثلا لكى يبنى الهجمه من العمق ويتحرر من القيود التى حوله ويلعب بمزاج عالى وشكرا
                        	*

----------


## samawal

*هو لاعب فنان لا شك في ذلك 
يملك موهبة كروية نادرة ..
لا أعلم سر الهجوم عليه من قبل الجمهور 
بأنه لاعب بلا مهارت .. قد يمر اللاعب 
بفترات بيات شتوي ولا يحرز أهدافا 
على الرغم من ذلك ظل اللاعب جليس الدكة 
أنيس الاحتياطي .. فهناك علة في هذا اللاعب اذا ما تداركها سكون 
أفضل مهاجم ليس في السودان فقط بل في افريقيا والعالم العربي 
ومنها النرفزة .. روح القيادة .. البرود وعم الحماس .. 
ولكن للأمانة والتاريخ .. فهو برم من ذلك لاعب مهول 
وأعتقد أنه قادر على استعادة اراضيه من جديد .. ويريد منا 
الوقفة القوية خلفه .. فعبد الحميد في الفترة الاخيرة لاقى من الاذى ما لاقى 
من جماهير المريخ .. ولكن الحقيقة التي لا يعلمها أحد هي أن هذا اللاعب بمقارنة 
مع وارغو الذي كلفنا 2.600 مليون دولار الكفة لصالح عبد الحميد 
وبالارقام .. يكفي أنه سجل 3 أهداف في أبطال افريقيا هذا العام .. أما وراغو 
فأهدافه صفر أفريقيا حتى الان .
وما يعاب عليه انه لا في الفترة الاخيرة أصبح ثقيل الحركة
بسبب وزنه الزائد ..ومتى عاد ميدو الى رشاقته المعروفة 
فحتما سيكون أخطر مهاجم .. ولن تصمد شباك خصوم أمامه.
*

----------


## Red Arena

*لماذا لم يستطيع عبد الحميد السعودى سد فقدان المريخ للاعبين الاساسيين فى خط الهجوم وما هو سر ضعف المردود الهجومى خصوصا فى المباريات الافريقيه الكبيره
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*

يعتبر الاعب عبد الحميد السعودى من افضل المهاجمين فى المريخ وهذا يعنى انه من افضل المهاجمين فى السودان 

*

----------


## ود من الله

*عبد الحميد لاعب فنان اتمنى منه بذل جهد اضافي لكي يمتعنا ويبدع ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد 
*

----------


## تينا

*نتمني ان يجد كل عضو الاجابه علي الاسئله بكل صراحه وياريت كل اللعيبه تكون حضور ونسئلها وتجاوب علينا لكي يكون في تواصل بين الجمهور واللعيبه بصوره حضاريه بعيد عن التجريح
لماذا لا تجتهد في الملعب وتثبت للناس انك موجود ويقدر الفريق يعتمد عليك
ماذا اصابك وانت اساس لاتقدر علي احراز الاهداف
لماذا وانت ترتدي اشاره الكابتنيه تنفعل مفروض تكون اكثر هدوء
لماذا اللعب السوداني لا يفكر في الاعتراف الخارجي نظرته ضيقه
لماذا لا تحافظ علي لياقتك
لماذا لا تتدرب لوحدك لترفع من معدل اللياقه تخفيف الوزن للوصول بسرعه لعهدك السابق
هل انت كسول
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[justify] [/justify][justify][/justify][justify][/justify][justify]
شكرا يا دكتورة على هذه الفرصة لسؤال فتلى المريخ المدلل ونرجو ان يتسع صدره لنقد الصفوة فهذا الانتقاد كما يفعل الاب نحو ابنه والاخ نحو اخيه ...
هنالك اتهام من قبل الجمهور لغبدالحميد بصفة خاصة ولبقية المحترفين من السودانين وهو عدم ادراك اللاعب السوداني لمعنى الاحتراف وخاصة عبدالحميد الذي يفتعل المشاكل ويترك المريخ في اوج حوجته له وتدخل الاجاويد والتحنيس لكي يعود مرة اخري في تصرف يدل على عدم درايه بالاحتراف وقوانينه من جانب اللاعب ومن جانب الآخر الاداري ...
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*سؤالي الأول هو:
أن المريخ فقد في الفترة الماضية كل هجومه تقريباً
وقد أتت الفرصة للسعودي على طبق من ذهب ليثبت
للجمهور المريخي أنه فعلاً كان مظلوم من كل المدربين الذين
تعاقبوا على المريخ ولم يعتمدوا عليه كلياً,,,ومع ذلك لم يثبت
شيء,,,ألا تعتقد أن هؤلاء المدربين كانوا على حق؟؟؟؟وفي
هذه الحالة ألا يجب عليك الإنصياع لقراراتهم والتسليم بها؟؟؟
سؤالي الثاني:
عبد الحميد السعودي مهاجم كسول ولا خطورة له تذكر خارج
منطقة الجزاء وهو غير جاد في تدريباته لذلك هو غير مقنع للمدربين
هل هذه حقيقة أم لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الف مرحب بالكابتن عبدالحميد  منور في المنبر


*

----------

